# mozilla senza composer, rubrica, irc, email...

## shanghai

Ciao ragazzi,

volevo chiedervi un piccolo aiuto in merito all'installazione di mozilla.

Ho provato a guardare nell'ebuild, ma non sono ancora abbastanza esperto da capire come si "usa" e preferisco chiedere qui a voi anche se si tratta di una domanda probabilmente banale ma che richiede 30 secondi a voi per rispondere e ore a me (per ricompilare tutto in caso di errori    :Very Happy:  ).

Per mandare le email uso Evolution. Vorrei fare in modo che

a) mozilla non perda tempo all'avvio caricando moduli che non userò mai (mails, composer, chat, rubrica)

b)cliccando sopra un link di posta il controllo venga rimandato a GNOME, che sa qual'è il client di posta predefinito.

Anche suggerimenti quali alternative a Mozilla (purché di uguale valore: le features anti-popup e anti-ad sono fantastiche) sono graditi. Per esempio, cosa pensate di firefox (firebird)?

Ciao grazie!

----------

## MyZelF

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Per esempio, cosa pensate di firefox (firebird)?
> 
> 

 

Usalo. Specialmente se non hai bisogno di tutte le features di mozilla.

----------

## cataenry

Io ho ancora il firebird 0.7 (non mi posso collegare per ora con Gentoo... sigh) ma ti posso assicurare che è veramente valido, poi la nuova 0.8 dovrebbe avere moolti miglioramenti... te la consiglio... per quanto riguarda l'integrazione con client email esterni... ci serve un'apposita estensione.. tipo quando clicchi su un link del tipo mailto:vattel@ppes.ca ...  Se cerchi nel forum ne trovi anche il nome se non sbaglio... oppure se ti interessa dimmelo che quando riaccendo il penguin me lo segno.. ok? Bye  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

io all'inizio ignoravo (o forse manco esisteva) MozillaFirebird/fox (anche perchè epiphany mannaggia a lui richiede il fratellone!!!) 

così ho installato mozilla "normale" evitando la compilazione di un tot di moduli settando le variabili di USE tipo "moznomail moznocompose moznoxft etcetc" 

una buona soluzione insomma se non potete farne a meno  :Razz: 

----------

## anborn

Firebird è ottimo già adesso che siamo alla 0.7-r1.. figurarsi quando crescerà..  :Cool: 

Anb

PS= Se proprio sei innamorato del "mozillone" sappi che ci sono alcune USE specifiche di compilazione.. tipo:

```

moznoxft

moznoirc

moznocomposer

moznomail

```

sto andando a memoria.. per cui non so se son tutte e tutte giuste.. cmq funzionano "alla rovescia" (cioè se compili con USE="moznoqualcosa" togli il supporto di "qualcosa" a mozilla, viceversa, se compili con USE="-moznoqualcosa" abiliti il supporto).

Ciao

Anb

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per vedere cosa ha mozilla come USE che poi abilitare/disabilitare dai un bel

```
# emerge -pv mozilla
```

----------

## zUgLiO

per il protocollo mailto guarda questo posto

----------

## randomaze

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Firebird è ottimo già adesso che siamo alla 0.7-r1.. figurarsi quando crescerà.. 
> 
> 

 

FireBird ha cambiato nome in FireFox (speriamo sia l'ultimo!) e siamo alla 0.8  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> FireBird ha cambiato nome in FireFox (speriamo sia l'ultimo!) e siamo alla 0.8 

 

Purtroppo e' ancora masked.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   FireBird ha cambiato nome in FireFox (speriamo sia l'ultimo!) e siamo alla 0.8  
> 
> Purtroppo e' ancora masked.

 

Forse no

(non conosco i tempi di propagazione ma penso sia questione di ore  :Wink:  )

----------

## shanghai

Accidenti che entusiasmo!

Grazie siete fantastici!   :Laughing: 

Installo subito firefox (ci sono due pacchetti di cui solo uno è masked, l'altro chissa a che serve... vi terrò informati).

Se non funziona vado con firebird, e se non mi piace (ma non di sì, visto che siete tutti daccordo) provo le flags di mozilla.

G-r-a-z-i-e!

----------

## shev

Io sto usando da alcuni giorni firefox (prima usavo firebird... prima ancora phoenix... sfigatelli con i nomi, eh?  :Razz: ) e devo dire che oltre a confermare tutto quello di buono che aveva firebird aggiunge una velocità davvero notevole. Non so se sia stato un caso il mio, ma ho sentito il passaggio dalla 0.7 alla 0.8 in modo piuttosto marcato. Di certo masked o meno merita di essere usatoda subito, un ottimo prodotto  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Di certo masked o meno merita di essere usatoda subito

 

Non ho detto che non l'ho installato o solo detto che e' masked   :Very Happy:  . Anche io ho fatto i 3 passaggi.

----------

## paolo

Uso Firefox da ieri sera e va a bomba! (cioè come FireBird)  :Smile: 

Continuo ad avere i prob con qualche flash... RIDO POCO

P.

----------

## randomaze

Scusate, io ho appena fatto una scoperta sul mio firefox in ufficio.

Suppongo funzioni bene anche su Linux ma al momento non posso provare.

(magari voi lo sapete da tempo... io lo ho scoperto solo oggi!)

Andate alla pagina http://mycroft.mozdev.org/

Scrivete gentoo nella text box e premete il bottone "Find Search Plugins"

Cliccando sui link risultanti ("Gentoo Forums" e "Gentoo Packages")  vi verrà chiesto se volete aggiungere il search engine alla search bar. Ovviamente rispondete yes.

Controllate nella search bar, oltre al classico google per cercare sono disponibili altre due voci...

----------

## shanghai

Dunque: il pacchetto

mozilla-firefox-bin è masked.

Ma 

mozilla-firefox no! =)))

Ci mette un sacco di tempo per compilarsi e credo abbia ancora qualche problema in fase di installazione delle estensioni, ma per il resto funziona che è una meraviglia.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Controllate nella search bar, oltre al classico google per cercare sono disponibili altre due voci...

 

Bello. ancora piu' bello se mi funzionasse. Faccio yes ma poi niente.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Controllate nella search bar, oltre al classico google per cercare sono disponibili altre due voci... 
> 
> Bello. ancora piu' bello se mi funzionasse. Faccio yes ma poi niente.

 

Che pirla magari se faccio da root e' meglio.... intanto mi sono fottuto i bookmarks  :Sad: .

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Controllate nella search bar, oltre al classico google per cercare sono disponibili altre due voci... 
> 
> Bello. ancora piu' bello se mi funzionasse. Faccio yes ma poi niente.

 

 :Confused: 

Boh a me lo ha fatto al volo... dopo premendo nell'iconcina (che inizialmente era la G di google) della search bar é apparso il menu con le altre due voci

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Cliccando sui link risultanti ("Gentoo Forums" e "Gentoo Packages")  vi verrà chiesto se volete aggiungere il search engine alla search bar

 

Una figata! I Search engines per definizione  :Mr. Green: 

/me che dopo gli ultimi post adora randomaze  :Laughing: 

----------

## paolo

Cercate gente, cercate. C'è anche per punto-informatico...

Caccia al tesoro  :Smile: 

P.

----------

## mcvash

ma come browser dite che firefox sia meglio di mozilla?

mi avete fatto voglia di provarlo, magari vedo....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mcvash wrote:*   

> ma come browser dite che firefox sia meglio di mozilla?

 

Firefox e' solo browser mentre mozilla e molto di piu'.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Firefox e' solo browser mentre mozilla e molto di piu'.

 

Che in buona filosofia unix non è detto sia un "molto di più" positivo  :Wink: 

----------

## mcvash

ho provato firefox, mi piace molto di piu' mozilla, ma sono gusti personali....

Ma se firefox e' solo bowser, come mai i sorgenti hanno praticamente la stessa dimensione di quelli di mozilla?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mcvash wrote:*   

> Ma se firefox e' solo bowser, come mai i sorgenti hanno praticamente la stessa dimensione di quelli di mozilla?

 

Perche' se non sbaglio i sorgenti sono uguali ma compila solo una parte di quelli.

----------

## shanghai

Ciao ragazzi,

una piccola nota: dopo l'installazione ho trovato un bottone aggiunto nel menu (mozilla firefox)ì. Se però carico il browser usando il bottone anziche la riga di testo la pagina non appaiono  le barre degli strumenti, il tema installato sparisce e nessuna barra degli indirizzi funziona (non mi viene nemmeno permesso di scriverci dentro)!

Se avvio da riga di comando mi viene restituito

```
/usr/bin/firefox: line 66: xwininfo: command not found

/usr/bin/firefox: line 66: xwininfo: command not found

```

ma il browser sembra funzionare correttamente.

Qualcuno di voi sa dirmi il perché di questi due problemi?

Ho forse utilizzato un'ottimizzazione troppo spinta? Uso

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -frerun-loop-opt -frerun-cse-after-loop -falign-functions=4"

```

che non mi ha dato problemi nemmeno coi pacchetti piu' rompiscastole tipo openoffice (o appunto mozilla)

----------

## shanghai

Scusate, devo essere ancora mezzo addormentatp, volevo dire:

Se però carico il browser usando il bottone anziche' la riga di COMANDO NELLA pagina non appaiono...

----------

## paolo

```

# which xwininfo

/usr/X11R6/bin/xwininfo

# qpkg -f /usr/X11R6/bin/xwininfo 

x11-base/xfree *

```

Strano che tu non lo abbia.

P.

----------

## randomaze

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # which xwininfo
> ...

 

shanghai, controlla il contenuto della variabile $PATH nella shell  :Wink: 

----------

## shanghai

```
shanghai@tux shanghai $ which xwininfo

/usr/X11R6/bin/xwininfo

shanghai@tux shanghai $ echo $PATH

/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/lib/ccache/bin:/usr/lib/distcc/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3:/usr/X11R6/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.1/bin

```

Dunque, il file è dove dovrebbe essere e la PATH della shell sembra contenere la directory... ora, perché mi dà quel messaggio se uso la shell e addirittura si blocca se uso il bottone su gnome? Le paths sono diverse? E comunque, se la path è giusta non dovrebbe darmi nessun errore   :Shocked: 

Non ci capisco più nulla... aiuto!!!

----------

## shanghai

Fermi tutti!

Errore mio, scusate. Ho aperto il primo firefox dalla console di root senza volere (ecco perché l'errore della path). Se provo ad aprire dalla shell dell'utente invece ottengo lo stesso errore di quando uso il bottone (ovviamente).  :Smile: 

L'errore "giusto"  :Smile:  quindi e':

```
*** Failed to load overlay chrome://cutemenus/content/cutemenus.xul

*** Failed to load overlay chrome://sessionsaver/content/sessionsaverOverlay.xul*** Failed to load overlay chrome://ctc/content/ctc.xul

*** Failed to load overlay chrome://prefbuttons/content/prefbuttons.xul

```

Scusatemi  :Smile: 

Credo che queste siano delle preferenze, provo a cancellare la directory .phoenix e vediamo che succede.

Vi faccio sapere  :Smile: 

----------

